# Inner bicep tattoo



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

im thinking of getting my next tattoo on my inner bicep.

i have one on my chest, rips, lower stomach and foot. i was just wondering (from those that have it) the pain comparisson?

the skin there feels hella more sensitive ....


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I was expecting it to hurt a lot but to be honest I hardly felt it. Only a few nippy bits for the whole 90 mins tattoo


----------



## ashy212 (Sep 1, 2009)

Not too bad painful at times


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

most people find the boney places more painful, but perdsonally, i find the fleshy bits.... i tend to go by "if it hurts to be pinched there it will ****ing hurt"

just wanted others experiences


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Had a tattoo on inner bicep, wasnt to bad at all pain wise. Got to lay in a comfy position for a change too which is always nice!!


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Iv not got on there but i do on the inside of my forearm which is similar skin. to be honest wasnt all that bad although mine took around 5 hours towards the end you run out of adrenaline or whatever it is your bodys uses and it can wear u down a bit but ul be fine. For the worse part was the tendons inside in my vibrating when the needle was over them.

What u thinking of getting?


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

i didn't think it was too bad on the inner bicep mate.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Not too bad on inner bicep, found going over my collar bone was worse


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Pinched a bit but to be honest it hurt more on the chest.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> What u thinking of getting?


some writing. its mainly going to be line work, maybe with a slight bit of shading ... about, 45 mins worth


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Lokeg

Interested to hear how it goes. Have one being designed for the same spot for me right now, so any heads up on the pain levels would be great.

Cheers

D


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

i thought the inner bicep was a lot tastier painwise than outer bicep,tricep, back and shoulder areas. near the oxter stings. just gotta take your mind off it. no pain= no ink.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

It rates 2nd worst place on the arm in my book, around the elbow is 1st on the pain scale, talking from experience...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I have no point of reference for 'comercial' tattoos.

Had a couple of self-administered ones from my teens, that I also subsequently self removed with a pumice stone. I still have he scars on my left forearm and left inner forearm to show for it. :S my reckoning was if I can go through that I can probably deal with a professional tattooist inking me!  Also generally have a high pain threshold.

Cheers

D


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

pro tattoos go deaper than one you would have done yourself. but i imagine you could put up with it if you removed the ones you had yourself!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

It's no bad mate...inner elbows worst bit on the arm imo


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

My mate who is a 9 stone wuss got his first on his inner bicep so if he can do it anyone can. Go for it. Get some designs up.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

inner bicep wasnt bad at all..

now on your wrist just were you would slit your wrists that gets sore as fook !!!

inner bicep is just a pain to heal as its always rubbing on something


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

yeah i figured there would be a risk of knocking the scabs off on the inner bicep.

its either going to be there or on the forearm


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

Not looking forward to having my sleeve shaded

On the inside of the elbow, it's a bit sore there!

Gotta have my inner bicep done too so it's good

To hear others views! Inner Elbow and elbow are

sensitive tattooing spots imo!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Inner bicep wasnt too bad. The arm pit area sucks big time!!!! And the lower ribs / stomach area


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Inner bicep more pain than shoulder and outer arm. Local to the arm pit, sore as f!

Just had half sleeve done over 2 days last wednesday and thursday, so the memory of it is pretty clear.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Lukeg said:


> pro tattoos go deaper than one you would have done yourself. but i imagine you could put up with it if you removed the ones you had yourself!


Actually it's the opposite. A good tattooist will only go as deep as is necessary ( not deep at all) and will glide across the skin at this precise depth with a steady hand and years of practice on his side. On the other hand a bloke pushing a needle into his skin that's been dipped in ink or even an amateur with some pro kit will be all over the place and varying angle and depth of skin penetration leading to more pain and sh-it ink


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

went in and got it booked today, for next saturday.

ive gone for the forearm, opposed to the inner bicep


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Christ i wish i could book that quick, my guy has an 8 - 12 week waiting list :scared:


----------



## Rob_14 (Jun 11, 2011)

iv got 1 on my ribs n it was pretty bearable. the tattooist said the less fat u have the less it hurts as they dont need 2 push the needle in so far.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> Christ i wish i could book that quick, my guy has an 8 - 12 week waiting list :scared:


There are 3 tattooists I actually want to get work from, Alex Binney at InTo You, Mo Copeletta at Family Business (both London) and Louis Malloy from Middleton Tattoo (Greater Manchester). Alex I can get into pretty quickly, similar with Mo - however Louis is 6 months for anything larger than an hours work, or was te last time I spoke to him.

I have a design session with Mo next week, and am going back to see the designs after that. If I remember I will post them up once I have them.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

i have one on my ribs and was told the opposite.

im a skinny ****, it felt like someone was grinding my rib bones.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> There are 3 tattooists I actually want to get work from, Alex Binney at InTo You, Mo Copeletta at Family Business (both London) and Louis Malloy from Middleton Tattoo (Greater Manchester). Alex I can get into pretty quickly, similar with Mo - however Louis is 6 months for anything larger than an hours work, or was te last time I spoke to him.
> 
> I have had a design session with Mo last week, and am going back to see the designs next week. If I remember I will post them up once I have them.
> 
> ...


louis malloy is a pr**k. ive had dealings with him before. tosser.


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Up in close to the armpit hurts like fook. Well worth it though, I love pain.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dananaman said:


> Up in close to the armpit hurts like fook. Well worth it though, I love pain.


then yu wouldnt mind if i wrapped my foot around your head???


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

barsnack said:


> then yu wouldnt mind if i wrapped my foot around your head???


You'd need some size of a foot for that 'cause my head is MASSIVE!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Dananaman said:


> Up in close to the armpit hurts like fook. Well worth it though, I love pain.


 :scared: Fook that, both times i have had the arm pit area done when working on the underarm iv ended up ill for a day or so, apparently ink around the lymph glands isnt a good idea.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

same as most tattoos depends how long the tattoo is going to take to do, as will hurt the longer it goes on but for an hour or so shouldnt be a real problem

mine was a bit more nippy closer into the armpit it went but you have to take the pain to get the finished thing


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Lukeg said:


> louis malloy is a pr**k. ive had dealings with him before. tosser.


really, I've spoken to the guy a couple of times, and not seen that with him. What happened?

Cheers

D


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Lukeg said:


> im thinking of getting my next tattoo on my inner bicep.
> 
> i have one on my chest, *rips*, lower stomach and foot. i was just wondering (from those that have it) the pain comparisson?
> 
> the skin there feels hella more sensitive ....


rips? I take it you mean ribs and if you've had a tat there your inner bi would be no problem


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Diggyv; I found him arrogant, stuck up with a really bad attitude.

1010ad; I have my ribs and chest done. But that's over bone so it's a different kind of pain... Inner bi is thin sensitive skin


----------

